

How the NSA is tracking people right now (infographic) - tantalor
http://apps.washingtonpost.com/g/page/national/how-the-nsa-is-tracking-people-right-now/634/

======
BrandonMarc
I would take the battery out of my phone, but ... is my desktop / laptop
innocent? How about my television? Or should I call it: tele-screen ...

